# Best Linux distro for maya n nuke



## coldhart (Feb 16, 2014)

I rarely cn linux on ( friends ) desktop. so i don't know anything about it. i want linux in my desktop for graphics work (Maya, nuke, 3ds max, vray) but i don't know which linux distro is more suitable or should i say most stable for rendering & productivity work & drivers availability. after googling alot i came up with two distro red hat enterprise linux 6, centos 6.5 i heard that they are most stable. some rpm base or something like that so rhel is good i cn on forum. * plz enlighten me or any other distro is better for productivity.i have rhel-server-6.4-x86_64-dvd & cent os 6.5 dvd can i install them with windows 7 as a dual boot on my desktop. is driver available for them.* or should i go with another distro like good looking ubuntu but i don't know anything about stability of ubuntu with maya but heard that rpm (don't know what is rpm) is pain in d a$$ to install & work stably on ubuntu.

Configuration
CPU Type	                QuadCore Intel Core i7-950
Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R v2
Ram                           6 X G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL (24GB)
GPU               	        Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 1GB (Cypress)
Mouse	                Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse
KeyBoard                   Logitech G15
Disk Drive	               Western Digital WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 ATA Device  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III) 
	                       2X ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device  (2000 GB, 5900 RPM, SATA-III)
Optical Drive	      LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS72


----------



## celestron114 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have wondered about the same thing. I tried Maya and Nuke on Fedora, Debian, Suse & Ubuntu. I could never run it completely without errors. Then I installed CentOS. Maya, Nuke & Mocha worked right off the bat. No dependency error whatsoever.

3ds max does not have a linux version. It will never have one. Vray is available for linux though. I tried the demo version and it ran fine. You will have no problems with CentOS. Its install and forget.


----------

